# Looking for redfish



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Lighthouse Lakes used to be one of my favorite places to fish before it got overrun by kayakers. (I was afraid I'd hit somebody navigating the creeks and cuts) You can launch at Crabman marina or anywhere along the ferry road and there is a pretty well marked kayak trail. 

Could also launch at Wilson's cut and fish the coves on the back of the island. Don't leave anything valuable in your car if you go that route.


----------



## lydenca (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been Google mapping those flats to either side of Wilson's cut and the flats behind Island Moorings. I was gonna avoid Lighthouse and all the traffic over that way.

Been looking at some stuff around Bayside and Port Bay. Need to find 2-3 spots I can go down and do some half day exploration trips in. I figure if I can bring 14#' to scales both days I've a pretty good shot a winning just not sure how doable that is down there out of a kayak.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Some great kayaking and fishing around Goose Island State park with decent launch areas. Try http://aransaspathways.com/category/kayaking/ for some other launch ideas. 

Port Bay always seems hot or miss for me with a a long paddle and not much to show for it. I like Wilson's Cut alot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ask the guys on Texas Kayak Fishing Forum


----------



## lydenca (Oct 29, 2014)

I have learned that TKF seems to get pretty tight lipped when you ask these types of questions anymore, used to not be like that when I first started kayaking but with its gain in popularity people seem to not want to help as much anymore for fear of to many people showing up to the launch every Saturday morning. I have learned that with social media and Google earth, there's not to many of those top secret, I got this place all to myself, fishing areas left.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

No offense to the OP but why would anybody pass on fishing information to a guy who is a tournament fisherman (even if its a kayak)? Small local charity based tournaments are fine by me. But the big for profit tournaments (Elite, Tour, Tito's) do not help the local fishery IMO.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> No offense to the OP but why would anybody pass on fishing information to a guy who is a tournament fisherman (even if its a kayak)? Small local charity based tournaments are fine by me. But the big for profit tournaments (Elite, Tour, Tito's) do not help the local fishery IMO.


Amen. And the problem with a lot of those tournament is they may launch at your locale but might haul butt 3 hours in one direction to "find" fish. If I was running a big tournament, I'd make a rule where you had to fish within a 30 mile radius of the launch. Of course that wouldn't sell a lot of boats with 300 horse and up motors on them.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Dude that's a tough proposition- asking for redfish spots for a tournament??


----------



## lydenca (Oct 29, 2014)

I only ask because I live 5 1/2 hours away and never fish down that way and was hoping I could a little help on some locations to prefish. Sorry if I have touched upon a nerve or sore subject with tournament fishing, maybe I should've left that part out or just explained that I was not from the area and looking a little help and direction.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

lydenca said:


> I only ask because I live 5 1/2 hours away and never fish down that way and was hoping I could a little help on some locations to prefish. Sorry if I have touched upon a nerve or sore subject with tournament fishing, maybe I should've left that part out or just explained that I was not from the area and looking a little help and direction.


Dude its nothing on you personally. Its really a matter of several things.
1. Tournaments are not a lot of guys' thing and many of us really don't like them at all.
2. Its a bit hard to stomach when a new guy gets on a forum and the first thing he contributes is by asking for some spots.
3. I am sure you participate on several fishing forums and can understand this last one. There are tons of thread posted these days where somebody wants some intel on a certain area. And several guys may offer up some help either directly or via PMs (much preferred by the way). But for every guy who posts questions like this there are way more lurkers who just scout these forums for this very kind of information yet NEVER offer anything back or add to the forums. 

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Internet fishermen are killing the sport. No offense but I thought this was a microskiff forum. I grew up fishing here for the last 30+ years and only in the last several years have guys forgotten how to get on the water and try to hone their skills and find fish on their own. 
I was hardcore into kayak fishing down here for about a decade until people started posting launch locations and specific fishing reports to the point that every launch site is covered up. 
Redfish are like any fish, their patterns change daily if not hourly. If anyone told you where to go they would probably send you on a wild goose chase. Try breaking some areas down based on tide movement and patterns then while you are out there look for bait, structure and birds to key you in. 
Good luck.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I second most of the above comments. I will also add that if your a tournament fisher asking for help/info, on a forum you don't frequently contribute to, then maybe get out of tournament fishing.


----------



## lydenca (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you to those of you who posted helpful information on locations to look at while I'm down there and labman1 thank you for the link, some good info there.

Again I apologize for offending those of you who don't approve of tournament fishing or those that feel I'm not interested in putting in the time to find fish. I wish I had more time and money to spend down there fishing those waters but I don't. I spend a great deal of time exploring and looking for fish around my local waters (Sabine Lake area) and I am always and have always been open to anybody asking for advice on this area. Just because someone posted the question publicly doesn't mean you have to answer it publicly I send PM's to people all the time on fishing my local waters because of the lurkers and internet fisherman that don't want to put in the time that I have in my area. And forgive me for not being able afford a fancy microskiff, I'll take that comment as I'm not worthy of being on this forum any longer, have enjoyed being a member for the last several years, sorry I haven't felt that I had anything of importance to offer making it appear that I'm some random newby. 

Tight lines and safe journeys,
Chad Lyden


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Sabine!?!?, holy hell it just got worse. The rest of us from the upper coast don't have "the time to fish down there" either but somehow manage to grind out fish when we do go. I think that is the point you are missing. Also you might read the room a little. Posting up in a "newb" way for info is a jerk move bruuuuuuh. None of the ball busting sent your way was for "not being able to afford a microskiff". Lastly stop PM'img people about your local fishing area; keep your friends close & fishing spots closer.


----------

